# PUDEL/KEILER  DH Bike Parts gesucht



## Athos (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute ich bin auf der Suche nach Empfehlungen betreffend Parts für einen Pudel oder Keilerdownhillracer . Wichtig ist mir Stabilität, Haltbarkeit und betreffend der Federung sollte das Maximum an Federweg angestrebt werden.Einsatzgebiet des Bike Downhill und Freeridestrecken in Bikeparks, eventuell DH-Rennen.
Welche Parts von welchen Herstellern würdet ihr verbauen. Rock Shox Boxxer Wc???, Schaltung????? usw usw

Der Rahmen sollte eine schreiende Farbe bekommen : denke da zBsp an Jägermeisterorange mit weiß kombiniert oder ein grün , blau, oder rot (hauptsache Wildsau).Weiters hätte cih gerne am Rahmen statt der Aufschrift Alutech , WILDSAU in Buchstaben  und  das  LOGO abgebildet
Dies nur zur Info um die Parts farblich passend dazu abzustimmen.....


----------



## KONA_pepe (28. Juni 2008)

Jägermeister- orange und weiß ist eher Zonenschein aber naja 

Wenn du eben den Rahmen orange hast ist die Auswahl an weißen Teilen üppig. Kannst dir mal mein Zonenschein anschauen. Vlt gefallen dir dort einige Parts auch für dein Bike. Alles solide Teile mit einem Tick von Leichtbau.

Das schwierige daran ist, dass viele Teile schwarz sein werden und das zu dem weiß- orangenen nicht sooo passt. Außer du kennst einen Lackierer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athos (28. Juni 2008)

Na dann nicht Orange, dann eher ein schön schreiendes Grün oder Blau oder Rot.


----------



## Wipp (28. Juni 2008)

moin,

also erst mal glückwunsch für dein interesse an einer sau

hier mal ein paar setups mit preisen von alutech direkt:
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/offer/Bikes.html
http://www.alutech.it/Keiler_komplett.pdf
http://www.alutech.it/Pudel_FR_komplett.pdf
http://www.alutech.it/Pudel_DH_komplett.pdf

vielleicht erst mal mit so einer variante anfangen, steigern kann man sich immer noch

cu

wipp


----------



## Athos (29. Juni 2008)

ja danke betreffend der Suspension, was haltet ihr von der FOX 40 Downhillgabel und dem Fox DHX5.0 Dämpfer ??????, Marzocchi wurde grade nicht sehr gelobt in diesem Forum .... Oder würdet ihr Rockshox verbauen die Boxxer World Cup und hoffen das nichts klappert ???? und einen Rockshox Vivid Dämpfer ????, Mantiou hat anscheinend keine Downhillgabeln, und MAGURA auch nicht.


----------



## teatimetom (29. Juni 2008)

manitou hat sehrwohl daunhillgabeln ... travis dc oder sc  aber gehen sehr unterschiedlich , von hochgelobt bis meist niocht sehr beliebt.
das mit marzocchi kann man so ja auch nicht stehen lassen . ne 888 ata wc mit par fix geht besser als viele andere luftgabel, oder ggleich rc3 wc mit titanfeder.
fox 40 mit titanfeder ist ganz solide und teuer
boxxer wc  leicht vielgefahren , geht gut , bissi weniger stabil , aber mei

dämpfer identisch den /das beste federelement gibt es nicht 

das ist ez alles high high end... es geht über all nen tausender billiger fast wenn du einsteiger bist und dann doch nicht so begeistert bist. geht beinahe genauso gut.

oder eben gleich hartkore und alles wc, dann sollte dir der sport aber schon dauerhaft gefallen . gruß

schaltung x9 oder xt , hier würde ich fast eher x9 sagen.

aber wenn du nicht nur wegen des schraubens ein komplett bike aufbaust dann sind komplettbikes schon billiger. gruß


----------



## KONA_pepe (29. Juni 2008)

Da ich ne Fox 40 un en DHX 5 fahr kann ich nur sagen beides Top.
Das Gegenteil von Manitou ebenfalls mit Dorado und Evolver 6 ixs. Die Travis von nem Kollegen geht auch gut ab allerdings von Akira gemacht.

Was willst du überhaupt ausgeben?

Wenn du mit Fox 40 spielst dann kann das komplette Bike bei +- 5000 landen am Ende... Isses das dir wert?

Da Alutech dir ein komplettes Bike nach deinen Wünschen aufbaut bist du da wie schon gesagt billiger dran.


----------



## Split (29. Juni 2008)

Naja ganz in die unteren Schubländen kann er aber auch nicht gehen, weil sonst wird das Bike sackschwer.
Man sollte sich mehr mit der mittleren Preisstufe beschäftigen, müssen  ja nicht immer World Cup teile sein.

Einfach mal mit Jürgen drüber quatschen, der hat immer gute Ideen


----------



## Athos (30. Juni 2008)

der Kostenaufwand ist mir sicherlich bewusst jedoch bin ich nach wie vor ein Anhänger und Freund hochwertigen teilen die qualitativ hochwertigen Parts mit denen man lange Freude hat und nicht ständig neue benötigt.


----------



## Split (30. Juni 2008)

Eine gute Einstellung, aber die groÃen Hersteller wie Marzocchi, Rock Shox und Manitou stellen auch in mittleren (wir sprechen hier auch um die 500-900â¬UVP) Preisstuffe zuverlÃ¤ssige Teile her, da brauchste du dir keine Gedanken. Der Vorteil liegt dann nur noch im Gewicht und das man mehr Funktionen hat zum Einstellen.

Aber hauptsache wirst glÃ¼cklich dann mit der Sau


----------



## Athos (30. Juni 2008)

Jeder hat einen gewissen Splin,ich überlege mir die 888 Rc3 WC und den Rocco RC World Cup Dämpfer und diese von Akira tunen zu lassen. <ich weiß zwar das es sicher mehr am Fahrer liegt , aber  was solls so kann ich mit gute Gewissen sagen , dass es sicher nicht am Material liegt das ich hergebrannt werde. dann brauch ich noch ne Mörderbremse zu den geilen Teilen.Schade das die Entwicklung der hauseigenen Wildsaubremse gestoppt wurde aus Kostengründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (30. Juni 2008)

Na wenn dann richtig!


----------



## Elfriede (30. Juni 2008)

Athos schrieb:


> Jeder hat einen gewissen Splin,ich überlege mir die 888 Rc3 WC und den Rocco RC World Cup Dämpfer und diese von Akira tunen zu lassen. <ich weiß zwar das es sicher mehr am Fahrer liegt , aber  was solls so kann ich mit gute Gewissen sagen , dass es sicher nicht am Material liegt das ich hergebrannt werde. dann brauch ich noch ne Mörderbremse zu den geilen Teilen.Schade das die Entwicklung der hauseigenen Wildsaubremse gestoppt wurde aus Kostengründen.



Gustav M! Deutscher Rahmen - deutsche Bremse.


----------



## Athos (30. Juni 2008)

Genau andere Hobbys kosten auch ne Menge , früher war ich in der Tuningscene deshalb auch da Schrauben in mir, andere betreiben Triathlon alles kostet sein Geld, da weiß ich dann wofür ich arbeiten gehe.Gustav M von Magura ist die beste BREMSE AUF DEM MARKTßßßßß


----------



## bobtailoner (5. Juli 2008)

gustav m di ebetse bremse auf dem markt???
naja, is ja wohl ansichtssache...wenn mkan nen panzer fahren will vielleicht.

aber mal ne andere frage, wenn du dich selber als anfänger bezeichnst, pack doch lieber nen paar gute, funktionelle teile in dein bike....mit nem dhx 5.0 kann man nix faksch machen, aber der vivid ist def ne sehr gute alternative...naja und vorne ist ne 888wc sicher genial, kostst aber auch dementsprechend......also ich würd da immer zur boxxer race raten! geile gabel zu gutem preis!!!
und ne 40 passt in meinen augen absolut nicht in den pudel! und auch nicht in den keiler


----------



## Split (5. Juli 2008)

Sorry aber ne Boxxer an einen Pudel zupacken ist mist, denn Boxxer und OnePoint5 ist ...
(oder Jürgen baut dir ein mit 1 1/8)und warum passt ne Fox 40 nicht in einen Keiler?


----------



## bobtailoner (5. Juli 2008)

bau dir nen reduziersteuersatz rein! die boxxer passt optimal zum pudel!
die 40 passt in meinen augen optisch nicht. nur beim getriebepudel vom san andreas wirkt die 40 perfewkt...aber ich lasse mich gern eines bessenren überzeugen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (5. Juli 2008)

Ich meine nicht wegen den verschieden Größen des Steuerrohrs, sondern der Lenkwinkel wird sehr klein und ob das Optimal ist?


----------



## bobtailoner (6. Juli 2008)

ich verstehe das problem nicht?!
ich fahre ne boxxer in meinem ufo st mit 1.5 steurrohr und das passt alles super und funktioniert noch besser.
gibt doch hier auch genug leute die ne boxxer im pudel fahren!
und davon ab hat ne 40 und ne 888 auch 1 1/8"


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juli 2008)

Split schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht wegen den verschieden Größen des Steuerrohrs, sondern der Lenkwinkel wird sehr klein und ob das Optimal ist?



ist neumodischerweise so gewollt. möglichst flache front .

oder schaust mal obs irgendwo no so a super monster oder sowas gibt. die hat noch bauhöhe  (nur blödsinn)


----------



## Split (6. Juli 2008)

Der Seitliche Lenkwinkel, wie weit ich den Lenker einschlagen kann bevor dir Standrohre (oder die Gummipuffer) an den Rahmen schlagen. Das meine Ich.
Vielleicht ist es auch Gwöhnungssache, aber als ich mit einem Pudel gefahren bin mit boxxer und 1.5 Steuerrohr fand ich es nicht so toll.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2008)

Frag mal den Jürgen nach Preisen für Paketpreise mit Fox DHX, Boxxer Worldcup, etc.
Er kann eigentlich alle Gabeln besorgen, zum guten Preis. (MZ, Fox, RockShox)
1 1/8 Steuerrohr ist gegen einen geringen Aufpreis auch machbar. Den Lenkeinschlag schränkt aber nicht das 1.5 Steuerrohr ein, sondern das megafette 6-Kant-Oberrohr, da schlägt eine Doppelbrückengabel halt ziemlich schnell an.
Ich fände Pudel oder Keiler mit einer langhubigen SingleCrown auch mal geil. Spart Gewicht und ist vielleicht etwas besser vom Lenkeinschlag.
Dass die Magura Gustav von der Bremsleistung die beste Bremse ist, hab ich auch bis vor kurzem gedacht. Bis ich die Hope V2 montiert hab. Zehnmal schöner und gleichwertig von der Bremsleistung. Außerdem gehört die Magura von der Hebelergonomie gesehen langsam echt zum Alteisen.


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Frag mal den Jürgen nach Preisen für Paketpreise mit Fox DHX, Boxxer Worldcup, etc.
> Er kann eigentlich alle Gabeln besorgen, zum guten Preis. (MZ, Fox, RockShox)
> 1 1/8 Steuerrohr ist gegen einen geringen Aufpreis auch machbar. Den Lenkeinschlag schränkt aber nicht das 1.5 Steuerrohr ein, sondern das megafette 6-Kant-Oberrohr, da schlägt eine Doppelbrückengabel halt ziemlich schnell an.
> Ich fände Pudel oder Keiler mit einer langhubigen SingleCrown auch mal geil. Spart Gewicht und ist vielleicht etwas besser vom Lenkeinschlag.
> Dass die Magura Gustav von der Bremsleistung die beste Bremse ist, hab ich auch bis vor kurzem gedacht. Bis ich die Hope V2 montiert hab. Zehnmal schöner und gleichwertig von der Bremsleistung. Außerdem gehört die Magura von der Hebelergonomie gesehen langsam echt zum Alteisen.



Bei der Gustav M finde ich es halt schön, dass du jedes noch so kleine Teil als Ersatz nachkaufen kannst. Die Bremsflüssigkeit ist ungiftig. Es gibt jede Menge Bremsbeläge von diversen Herstellern (ob erlaubt oder nicht ist mir Wurscht). Zusätzlich kannst du auch bspw. die Bremshebel der Louise verwenden (ob Carbon oder Alu). Druckpunkteinstellung, frei schwimmender Bremssattel etc. und die Bremsleistung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Zusätzlich erfolgt der Service in Deutschland.

Letztendlich ist es halt Geschmacks- und Erfahrungssache...


----------



## KONA_pepe (7. Juli 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Bei der Gustav M finde ich es halt schön, dass du jedes noch so kleine Teil als Ersatz nachkaufen kannst. Die Bremsflüssigkeit ist ungiftig. Es gibt jede Menge Bremsbeläge von diversen Herstellern (ob erlaubt oder nicht ist mir Wurscht). Zusätzlich kannst du auch bspw. die Bremshebel der Louise verwenden (ob Carbon oder Alu). Druckpunkteinstellung, frei schwimmender Bremssattel etc. und die Bremsleistung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Zusätzlich erfolgt der Service in Deutschland.
> 
> Letztendlich ist es halt Geschmacks- und Erfahrungssache...



Stimme ich zu aber die Gustl hat keine Druckpunktverstellung und es passen die Hebel der Julie (z.B. 2- Finger). Louise wäre mir neu.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Juli 2008)

Split schrieb:


> Sorry aber ne Boxxer an einen Pudel zupacken ist mist, denn Boxxer und OnePoint5 ist ...
> (oder Jürgen baut dir ein mit 1 1/8)und warum passt ne Fox 40 nicht in einen Keiler?



So nen Quatsch, ich und nen anderer Teamkollege fahren beide Boxxer *WC und Tea,* am Pudel ohne Probleme, man muss nur nen 5mm Spacer unter die obere Brücke machen und vom Lenkeinschlag ist es voll Ok.

Zum Pudel gibs noch zu sagen das das 08er Modell für 24" ausgelegt ist, daher kannst du mit 26" nicht alle Einstellungen fahren.
beim 09er Modell wird komplett auf 26" gebaut und alles ist dann fahrbar.

Gabel würde ich dann auch ne 888RC3 nehmen da du die im Rahmen Kit günstiger bekommst.

Dämpfer würde nen Roco WC reichen, oder nimm nen Fox 5.0.
Wenn du nen sorglos Dämpfer ahben willst dann nimm den Vivid


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2008)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Stimme ich zu aber die Gustl hat keine Druckpunktverstellung und es passen die Hebel der Julie (z.B. 2- Finger). Louise wäre mir neu.



Ich meinte, dass du die kompletten Bremshebel (die ganze Einheit) der Louise anbauen kannst und die haben ja bekanntlich eine Druckpunktverstellung.


----------

